# yellowing Sago palm



## susanlv (Sep 9, 2001)

Live in Henderson (Las Vegas) Nevada. 

I recently purchased my first Sago Palm and planted in an Oak Whisky barrel. It is placed so that it gets AM sun and shaded from about noon on. 

Half of the palm is turning yellow....I have been told they need alot of water, and also told that I am watering it too much! I started with watering just every other day, now I am watering about once per week and it is not getting better. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## treeclimber165 (Sep 9, 2001)

Put some epsom salts around it. I thought everyone knew that old trick. I don't even know why it works but I assume it affects the ph level. I use a high quality fertilizer with micronutrients once or twice per year also. 
My personal preference is Lesco 10-10-10 with micro's, now available at Home Depot. I started using Lesco fertilizers 15 years ago when I had my lawn service, but had to go to their distribution center to get them. Virtually every lawn spraying service in town uses Lesco fertilizers too.

Use my 'finger test' (patent pending) to determine water needs. Stick your finger in the dirt, if it's wet then don't water. If it's dry, water.


----------



## susanlv (Sep 9, 2001)

Thanks for the info Brian...will stop by the Depot tomorrow for the Lesco fertilizer. As for your (patent pending) finger test (love that one!) so I CAN'T over water the Sago I assume? Maybe you can help on my pumpkin and melon questions I just posted as well?? Thanks Again


----------



## PBMan (Oct 11, 2001)

*Sago Palms*

This is certainly not an expert view and I'm sure that others will argue, but I live in Charleston, SC, and planted two medium sized Sago Palms in our front yard. We're talking FULL SUN from noon until sundown and it gets hot. We've kept them modestly watered and fertilized on occasion - and they're doing spectacular. They've maintained their dark green shoots since they were purchased and produced no less then 2 additional rows.

Now I've heard that Sago Palms prefer partial sun, but I can't look at mine and completely agree with that. Just something for you to consider.


----------



## treeclimber165 (Oct 11, 2001)

I have never seen anything that says Sago palms prefer partial shade. I always assumed they preferred full sun, as the ones I have seen in partial shade don't grow as fast.


----------



## monkeypuzzle (Oct 11, 2001)

About an inch per year is average I would say,under filterd light.I have two 3' beauties under a Dogwood,with Ajuga as the ground cover.A special liquid home brew,close as heck to JPS's organic I would bet is their drink of choice.Can't complain.


----------



## PBMan (Oct 12, 2001)

Regarding the light preferential that I aluded to earlier, I frequently use the Q/A section of www.nationalgardening.com. Here is a post from the "experts" that respond to the questions:

Caryota, or Sago palms, are small to medium-sized palms that grow best in shady sites, in rich, moist soil. They should thrive in regular potting soil and the moisture you're giving them, so I'd suspect the site may be too sunny. Sago palms may or may not retain their old leaves, so what you've observed is normal for the plant. The leaves can be cut off if they're unattractive to you. It's not unusual for palms to have just one row of leaves at the top of the trunk. If your palm is acting differently than it has in the past, it may need to be fed, or it may need a deeper soaking than you've been giving them. Periodic deep soakings will also leach salts away from the roots. If you carefully inspect the leaves, you may find spider mites (look for webbing between the leaf fans and the stem). An infestation of spider mites can turn leaves brown prematurely. To avoid the problem, hose the foliage down every few weeks to remove the dust and any spider mites that might have taken up residence. If you want to feed your palm, you can spread several inches of organic matter over the roots so the nutrients released as the organic matter decomposes will trickle down into the soil, or you can broadcast an 8-8-8 complete fertilizer over the root zone. Palms are sensitive to salts, so don't apply any more fertilizer than the label recommends or you'll burn the roots. Your palm may not start growing again until next spring, but if you feed it, and water it regularly, it should perform well.


----------



## gartenpilze (Oct 19, 2020)

A sago palm with yellow fronds may be suffering from a nitrogen deficiency, a magnesium deficiency or a potassium deficiency. If the older sago leaves are turning yellow, the plant is likely suffering from a nitrogen deficiency. 
It will be a guide on sago palm and growing mushrooms in the garden. Pilze im Garten


----------



## esean (Nov 29, 2020)

The plant commonly called Sago "Palm", sold as a houseplant and also grown outdoors in the South, is not a palm at all, its a cycad (_Cycas revoluta_). The oldest, lower fronds will periodically die off as it puts out new growth in the center. If it ever loses all the fronds to stress, poor care, etc, don't give up on it. I had one sit leafless for 18 month before putting out new growth. They need well drained soil and don't like to be kept soggy. Better too dry than too wet.

_Caryota urens, _which is a species of true palm, is sometimes called Bastard Sago Palm, but I doubt that's what you have.


----------

